# How long until Tads start eating?



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

I have a clutch of Amazonicus eggs that just hatched into tadpoles. I put them in their individual cups and put a single tadpole bite in each. It doesn't look like any of them have touched it and it's been 24 hours. Does it take a while for the tads to start eating?


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Remove the food. They will not usually want to eat until they have produced their first bowel movement---probably after a couple of days or so. Just watch for those poops, then feed them. 
After that, feed each tad only half of the tadpole bite or so. Remove any uneaten food within a couple of hours. 

BTW, I have some better food if you would like me to send you some---it has more vitamins and probably less ash than the 'standard' brand of tadpole bites. The tads seem to like it better, too. They're P-Pel sinking pellets from Brine Shrimp Direct | Quality Aquarium Fish Food Products | Quality Fresh & Marine Aquarium Fish Food Products.
I can also send you some extra spirulina algae if you like.


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

Susan: Thanks so much for the info. I looked up Spriluna algae and found one of your old posts describing how you feed so I will be following that regimine! Would it be possible for you to send me a little bit of that food and spirulina algae??? I could paypal you some money for shipping. I looked on the website and it says they are out of stock on the pellets so I am going to call on Monday to get an update but in the mean time it would be awesome to be feeding them something better. PM me if you wouldnt mind.


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

Is this the spirulina algae you mentioned??

Spirulina Powder, 8 oz.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Kaity said:


> Is this the spirulina algae you mentioned??
> 
> Spirulina Powder, 8 oz.


Yes, I believe it is.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

I feed my tads gold fish food and FF's. So far so good.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

fleshfrombone said:


> I feed my tads gold fish food and FF's. So far so good.


Hey Flesh, goldfish food and guppy food are the worst, cheapest fish foods made. Little more than bread crumbs, really. You should switch up to a better tropical fish food if that is the route you are going to go. I use some Sera Micron mixed into my own tad mix.
Doug


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

I use Ocean Nutrition Community Formula tropical fish flakes mixed with Formula 2, ff as they get close to getting front legs, and Indian almond leaves...Have never had any issues with my tads morphing out bad and usually morph out fairly large and healthy. I feed mine the second day they "hatch" and feed about every five days with a tiny, i do many tiny, water change that is just enough to get the waste off of the bottom of the container using air hose tubing for a fish tank. Best of luck to you though with this new adventure.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I've used the Ocean Nutrition brand, too with good results.
Doug


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

earthfrog said:


> They're P-Pel sinking pellets from Brine Shrimp Direct | Quality Aquarium Fish Food Products | Quality Fresh & Marine Aquarium Fish Food Products.
> I can also send you some extra spirulina algae if you like.


The pellets were recommended to me by Michael Ready. He keeps some rare and unusual things (just for fun, here's his photography site). 

M i c h a e l R e a d y P h o t o g r a p h y


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

okay...so i've been waiting to feed until the first poo appears and it's been 4 days with nothing! Is this normal? 

Also, I have two clutches that have hatched now from different females. The tads from the first clutch are easily twice as large as the second. Does that mean the second might not survive or be as healthy as the bigger ones?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Personally, I've never waited to feed my tads. I just start with VERY tiny amounts of food. A couple of crumbs off of a tad bite or the tiniest pinch of tad powder. I also choose to leave the food in with the tad and change water every few days...never less than once a week. I've been very successful this way.
Doug


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Kaity said:


> okay...so i've been waiting to feed until the first poo appears and it's been 4 days with nothing! Is this normal?
> 
> Also, I have two clutches that have hatched now from different females. The tads from the first clutch are easily twice as large as the second. Does that mean the second might not survive or be as healthy as the bigger ones?


Sent you a PM in answer to the PM you sent me. 
It can be normal---if you can view their intestines on their underside and can see a white, tube-like structure, it is the yolk that they are still digesting. 
If not---try with a tiny bit of food as suggested and see what happens. I like to start with the spirulina powder as that is cleaner for them at first until they are eating and pooping more often in a few days. 

As far as the size of the tads go---not sure on that one. Maybe raise them separately and see what happens? There may be some other factors involved here. Can you post pics?


----------



## GregF (Sep 13, 2009)

My tads typically won't eat for several days after they hatch. I usually put a little bit of spirulina in the cup after they start "actively" swimming. After I see the little "poop strings" from eating the spirulina, I'll give them a little tadpole bite.

I'm raising my first few sets of tadpoles, and have had good luck so far. I think I have three tads that are at day 85. Front legs just starting to emerge.

If you feed them sparsely like that, you also don't need water changes.

And I don't know if it's necessary, but I add a few grains of "Biozyme" (or any nitrifying starter culture) to the cup, along with 2 drops of blackwater extract per ounce of water.

My oldest cups of tads have *GREEN* water, but it's crystal clear.

Good luck!


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

I follow joshsfrogs formula (he has "how to videos" you can watch on youtube). It's easy, it works, and there are no water changes and weekly feedings. Other than topping off the water, it's quite simple. I can't imagine caring for hundreds of tads at once and doing water changes and daily feedings like some people do!


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

you need to feed him by now...if you keep waiting he will die of starvation


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

I broke down this morning and sprinkled about a half a tadpole bite in each cup. Some are noticeably more active now so I'll try more when I get home.


----------

